# Gemmaster autofill Illustrator Files?



## bakedt (Nov 5, 2009)

I am beginning to wonder if the Gem Master software will work for us. It appears that the only way to use this software is to manually place the stones on the designs (we have not gone through training yet so I could be off in my assumption here). If that is the case, this will not be a workable solution for us. What we need is the ability to take an existing design (Illustrator) and have the software automatically fill or outline the various design elements.


We have multiple design workstations and a different dedicated computer connected to the CAMS machine. I assume that if we need a different design software that we would have the ability to save it in the .yng format so that we can open it with the Gem Master software on the dedicated CAMS computer.


Any ideas on what we need to meet our needs?


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

The GemMaster can import Illustrator files. Search in this forum; this topic has been discussed multiple times. Also, go to the GemMaster training to learn the details. 

Good luck.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I've had my cams machine for a year now, and I use gem master sparingly for design.

I use a combination of tools:

1) winpcsign 2012, which I use to convert text to stone outline and stone fills. I also take solid 1 color shapes and use it to do fills.
2) I use coreldraw with the easystone macro for anything multi color, or custom enough that I cant do in winpcsign. (I would prefer this method but winpcsign does a better job on automatically converting text to designs than easystone/corel)

Then once the design is done, I export out of corel in AI vesion 8 format.

In gem master I open, the AI file, with stone(dot), default sizing, and make sure my stones meet their range of size (in mm) listed in the box and it automatically does the color seperation for the sorter trays.

From there, I send it to my production machine and load into the cams machine.

The only time I just gem master is if my import doesnt come out 100% (due to sizing and spacing issue)... I'll drop a stone here or there.

There are some other programs and macros out there. Winpcsign is nice because its quick and its good at what it does. Easystone with corel is great too, and Kevin (which is in the forum) does a FANTASTIC job with his youtube video collection explaining his processes for things. I've learned TONS of thing by just watching his videos as it relates to design and corel in addition to rhinestones.

hope that helps.

steve


----------



## bakedt (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I think I need to spend a bit more time playing with the product in combination with Illustrator to see how it works. The training will probably help shed some light on things.


----------



## prissyjane (Mar 10, 2011)

Did you ever figure out how to get AI and gemmaster to work together? I am also trying to find an auto fill solution....

Thanks!


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

prissyjane said:


> Did you ever figure out how to get AI and gemmaster to work together? I am also trying to find an auto fill solution....
> 
> Thanks!


You will find that GemMaster doesn't include an auto fill. Read my post from above, but a few things have changed.

WinPC Sign 2012, one of their more recent updates has made their export to illustrator .AI files compatible with AI version 8 and can be loaded directly into GemMaster.

If you work with a program such as coreldraw and use one of the many rhinestone macro programs (easystone, trw, rstones, etc..., or manual techiques) you can highlight your circles, export from coreldraw, choose illustrator, and export as Illustrator Version 8. (i've created my own macro to do this process) and save it to a file.

In gemmaster make sure you look at the default ranges it accepts for each stones. For best results of importing your designs, use their measurements when doing your artwork in coreldraw. For example when doing a tight fill, I use .12 inch stones for SS10 to make sure the spacing doesn't conflict. If I use .11 I sometimes find that gemmaster will delete some of my stones because they are too close together (once it resizes it).

You may want to contact coldesi or mesa too. They also sell another program Sierra hotfix, or something else, that you can do your artwork AND transfer your designs to your CAMS machine with.

I much prefer coreldraw with a macro, importing to gemmaster and then sending my designs through.


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

I stretch out my designs a little bit, make my stones the right size in winpc (6-10-16) before I export as an ai. this gives space between the stones. When I bring the file into GM, my stones are the right size and all I have to do it tighten up rather than have to replace stones that don't import.


----------

